# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle شروحات :  Remove PIN Screen Lock N7100 On Bst Dongle

## Shamseldeen Victory

* 
Remove PIN Screen Lock N7100 On Bst Dongle  Hello 
When all solutions fail with you try this method
Customer needs information
His phone has a broken screen
+ Developer mode is closed
+ Customization mode usb settings on mtp
This can be confirmed by definition  Steps:  
1. Connect the phone (wait for definitions)
2. Disconnect phone and  (enter recovery mode)3. Connect the phone in recovery mode & wait for definitions
4.Open bst &Select Type n7100 &Scan &info
5.Go to the list Unlock &Screen Lock
6.Select Unlock via recovery+Reboot after unlock+ remove google locl
7. RESRT SCREEN LOCK   Done         
Done *

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم حبيبي عالتجربة 
Envoyé de mon D6603 en utilisant Tapatalk_

----------

